# Entered wrong PTE ID in EOI



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

I entered the PTE id as PTEXXXXXXXXX instead of the 9 digit id that I was supposed to enter in the test reference number. :confused2:

I have received the invite, so my EOI is locked. What will be the best way to proceed ? 

Should I just fill a form 1023 and send it along with my application, or do I withdraw my invite. I have claimed 20 points for that in my EOI. At least my marks, and date of test I have mentioned are correct in the EOI. 

And should I change this in my visa form, or should I keep the same ref ID I used in EOI, and then submit a form 1023 after lodging . (I am planning to lodge it tomorrow) ???
Would appreciate an answer. thanks

EDIT: Also, I will attach a cover letter stating I made a mistake, and mention details about the original Test ID. 

In my defense, its very confusing how it has been written on the PTE test report form.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nothing to worry about, when you lodge the visa app you will upload the test report and the officer will figure it out


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply. . I really appreciate it. I will mention my correct test ID in the Visa form.

Also, would be great to get some reply by someone who has been in this situation, and their experience. Thanks


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Vish,

I did the same thing. I entered PTE test taker ID in both EOI and Visa application. I later checked with pearson contact center and they confirmed that DIAC will be able to see our report with test taker ID as well as Registration ID.





vish1989 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. . I really appreciate it. I will mention my correct test ID in the Visa form.
> 
> Also, would be great to get some reply by someone who has been in this situation, and their experience. Thanks


----------



## sonalk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Vishal,

I did the same mistake, should it be fine if we use the PTE ID during Visa upload documents step?

What did you do?

Thanks,
Sonal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonalk said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> I did the same mistake, should it be fine if we use the PTE ID during Visa upload documents step?
> 
> ...


Don't have too much hope in the members response

It's a 2 year old post

Create a new thread or post in the PTEA thread for a faster response from other members 

Cheers


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Should be OK. Nothing to worry.

Just uplad correction form.


----------



## djs_jag (Dec 12, 2017)

*Mixed up PTE scores in 190 Subclass EOI*



TheExpatriate said:


> nothing to worry about, when you lodge the visa app you will upload the test report and the officer will figure it out


Hi,

I have received 190 visa invite from DIBP but just realized that I mixed up my writing and speaking scores due to different ordering between EOI and PTE score card. It was an inadvertent error which did not affect my point score as my overall English level remains the same. I have checked my state sponsorship application and confirmed that state has got the correct scores (correct order). 

Now when I go to apply for the visa, online application form picks up English language ability from relevant EOI and does not show the individual scores rather it shows my English level which is "Proficient".

Can you please suggest how should I proceed with my application? Do I need to inform DIBP about this or should just go ahead with my application?

Look forward to your response. Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

djs_jag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received 190 visa invite from DIBP but just realized that I mixed up my writing and speaking scores due to different ordering between EOI and PTE score card. It was an inadvertent error which did not affect my point score as my overall English level remains the same. I have checked my state sponsorship application and confirmed that state has got the correct scores (correct order).
> 
> ...


As long as it doesn't affect your points, it should be fine.
Don't think too much about it.


----------



## Ctrlaltrock (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Vish,

I have made a similar mistake. Can you let me know if you got your grant or if I should let go of my application?


----------

